# Trouble getting pc to run at 3200mhz



## Calvin292 (Sep 4, 2020)

I have an asrock b450m pro4 MB and 2x8 gb 3200 gskill ram sticks, however whenever I activate xmp to run at 3200hz games usually crash, warzone crashes about 5-10 mins in, other games 1-2hrs in, i tried lowering the hz to 2133 which makes everything works fine, nothing crashes, however i would really like for it to be set to 3200 the way it should be, can anyone please help me figure this out?

Specs
Ryzen 5 2600, asrock b450m pro4 MB, ram:G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 , 1660 super, Thermaltake 500w PSU, bios version 4.3, latest Nvidia drivers.

Update: tried switching it to 2800hz, booted into my home screen, got a blue screen or death. I'm really at a loss for words, not sure what to do now.


----------



## ruff0r (Sep 4, 2020)

I have the same Cpu as you, even with overclocking and over volting the most i can push is 3133Mhz stable, maybe you have a one with a bad memory controller .
Ryzen 5 2600 max rated ram speed is 2933 everything else counts as overclock. Try taking your xmp timings and set it to 2933, or 3133 in your bios manually and test.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 4, 2020)

The thing that was preventing me from reaching higher frequencies was gear down mode in the BIOS which had to be selected explicitly to disabled.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 4, 2020)

For the millionth time, don't use XMP with AMD, it's an Intel standard.
Set the memory timings and Voltage manually. And check the Voltage for those modules, as it's most likely 1.35V and if you run it at something lower, you're going to have stability problems.
Also, anything pre Ryzen 3000-series isn't guaranteed to hit memory speeds above 2933MHz, although most people seem to be able to hit 3200MHz on the Ryzen 2000-series.


----------



## Calvin292 (Sep 4, 2020)

ruff0r said:


> I have the same Cpu as you, even with overclocking and over volting the most i can push is 3133Mhz stable, maybe you have a one with a bad memory controller .
> Ryzen 5 2600 max rated ram speed is 2933 everything else counts as overclock. Try taking your xmp timings and set it to 2933, or 3133 in your bios manually and test.


Thank you for responding! I was not aware the max ram speed for the cpu was 2933, im new to pcs as this is the first I've built. I will definitely look into that, so do you recommend I keep the bios setting the way the came out of the box and keep it at 2933 ? Again thanks for taking the time to reply.



TheLostSwede said:


> For the millionth time, don't use XMP with AMD, it's an Intel standard.
> Set the memory timings and Voltage manually. And check the Voltage for those modules, as it's most likely 1.35V and if you run it at something lower, you're going to have stability problems.
> Also, anything pre Ryzen 3000-series isn't guaranteed to hit memory speeds above 2933MHz, although most people seem to be able to hit 3200MHz on the Ryzen 2000-series.


Ah I see I wasn't aware of amd and xmp not being too compatible, its my first build so im really new to this, is there any specific setting you could give me to run it at 2933mh? Like the voltages etc. I tried setting it to 2800mhz previously however my pc didn't handle it to well and it went back to normal, presumably due to the voltage being wrong, so any guide with that would be immensely appreciated!


----------



## ruff0r (Sep 4, 2020)

@Calvin292 
What Ram do you have?
Fill in system specs please.


----------



## Calvin292 (Sep 4, 2020)

@ruff0r I've updated them. I switched my mhz to 2800 however the monitor looses signal after saving and exiting the bios. I'll have to cmos reset the motherboard everytime this occurs


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 4, 2020)

Look at the stickers on the RAM, it should tell you what Voltage you should set, most likely 1.35V for the RAM.
It should also say something like 16-16-16-36 which is the timings for the RAM. Enter those and 3200MHz for the clock speed of the RAM in the UEFI and you should be set to go.
Also, did you update the motherboard to the latest correct UEFI version? Note that some of the very latest ones are not suitable for your CPU, so 3.50 seems to be as far as you want to go with that CPU. Make sure you install the latest AMD drivers before updating the UEFI as well.








						ASRock B450M Pro4
					

Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen™ 2000, 3000, 4000 G-Series, 5000 and 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors; Supports DDR4 3200+ (OC); 1 PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x16, 1 PCIe 2.0 x1; AMD Quad CrossFireX™; Graphics Output: HDMI, DVI-D, D-Sub; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC892 Audio Codec), ELNA Audio Caps...




					www.asrock.com


----------



## theonek (Sep 4, 2020)

recently have tested same mobo with 2600x and 2x8 3200mhz patriot memory modules, which basically are micron's, and they run on 3200 on default as soon as i have enabled xmp in bios and no problems with stability. So i think it's memory incompatibility with cpu/mobo....


----------



## ruff0r (Sep 4, 2020)

@Calvin292 this kit? *F4-3200C16D-16GVKB, *set dramvolatege to 1,4v <.< manually and try 2800mhz again 



Spoiler: DRAM VOLTAGE









@theonek if this is his kit, then his Motherboard is on the QVL List.
https://www.gskill.com/qvl/165/184/1536110676/F4-3200C16D-16GVKB-Qvl


----------



## Calvin292 (Sep 4, 2020)

@TheLostSwede okay I'm in the process of reverting back to 3.50 bios as you said, I will look into the ryzen ram calculator as it seems to give recommend ram settings, I hope this ends up fixing cause man I've been up all night with this.  I greatly appreciate the time you guys take to help out.

@ruff0r im going to attempt and revert to older bios version to see if the stability improves then ill try a ryzen ram calculator to see what setting it recommends, if its goes smoothly ill try to oc, but again thanks for the help! It's all a step in the right direction and I'm learning lots of things I wasn't aware of.

Note: at this point I'm just trying to have the ram at speeds compatible with the cpu (2933MHz) so no oc for now I just need a stable experience,  I've gone back to bios version 3.50 for more stability, set ram to (2800mh), downloaded latest amd drivers, I will test it all day later on to see if any problems persist in the meanwhile. Thank you for helping me. I would be absolutely lost without any of your guys help.

Tried everything suggested in hopes it'd be steady at 2800mhz however my games still crashed. I'm begging to think It could be a bad ram stick or something.


----------



## ruff0r (Sep 6, 2020)

@Calvin292 If it is a bad stick, you should check with memtest86 since it will give you errors no matter the speed.
Did you check your Voltages, if the Dram Voltage is set to low or high.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 6, 2020)

make sure you are using the right slot config for your board RTFM
and as other people pointed out the Ryzen 2000 chips are only rated for 2933, your ability to hit 3200 is going to be up to the ram kit and board  as well as the cpu's memory controller


----------



## Final_Fighter (Sep 6, 2020)

as stated above, put the memory in slots 2 and 4 on that board. also, 3200mhz should not be a problem on a 2600. i have the same board with bdie and a r5 1600x at 3466mhz. the latest bios is stable and safe with that board. in fact Combo-AM4 PI 1.0.0.6  let me take my ram from 3333mhz to 3466.

good luck. also post a thaiphoon burner screen shot of your ram. it will let people help you better.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 7, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> For the millionth time, don't use XMP with AMD, it's an Intel standard.



I see this a lot and that reasoning is just not sound.  Yes, XMP was developed by Intel to use the unused bytes in the JDEC SPD standard.  But they only developed the method to do that, it can be read by anyone.  Beyond that, they are just memory profiles, and they don't even always work on Intel.  The problem isn't that XMP is an Intel standard, it is that the memory profiles usually push speeds beyond what a lot of memory controllers can handle.  This hits AMD harder because their memory controllers are weaker.

For most people, using the XMP profile works just fine as long as you adjust the speed to something your CPU's memory controller can handle.  3200MHz only really works reliably on Ryzen 3000 Zen2 CPUs.  For Ryzen 2000 Zen+ CPUs they can pretty reliably run 2933MHz.  So on those CPUs, enable XMP and manually select 2933MHz and you are usually safe.  You can tweak for hours if you want, or enable XMP set 2933 and be done in 30 seconds.  Ryzen 1000 Zen CPUs I tend to just use XPM and set the speed to 2400MHz, that's pretty safe.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 7, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> I see this a lot and that reasoning is just not sound.  Yes, XMP was developed by Intel to use the unused bytes in the JDEC SPD standard.  But they only developed the method to do that, it can be read by anyone.  Beyond that, they are just memory profiles, and they don't even always work on Intel.  The problem isn't that XMP is an Intel standard, it is that the memory profiles usually push speeds beyond what a lot of memory controllers can handle.  This hits AMD harder because their memory controllers are weaker.
> 
> For most people, using the XMP profile works just fine as long as you adjust the speed to something your CPU's memory controller can handle.  3200MHz only really works reliably on Ryzen 3000 Zen2 CPUs.  For Ryzen 2000 Zen+ CPUs they can pretty reliably run 2933MHz.  So on those CPUs, enable XMP and manually select 2933MHz and you are usually safe.  You can tweak for hours if you want, or enable XMP set 2933 and be done in 30 seconds.  Ryzen 1000 Zen CPUs I tend to just use XPM and set the speed to 2400MHz, that's pretty safe.



The reasoning is VERY sound. As 99% of modules that don't work with XMP enabled on at least Ryzen 3000-series CPUs work just fine when the timings are set manually. Heck, my RAM runs at higher clocks and tighter timings without a hitch, whereas they won't even boot into Windows with XMP enabled.
Memory settings are clearly different for Intel and AMD memory controllers, so the XMP settings are not playing nice with AMD memory controllers.

I NEVER said that the memory profile is pushed beyond what the memory controller can handle, please don't put words in my mouth. 
As pointed out above, my memory performs better than the XMP settings, so it has nothing to do pushing things too far, but rather than some of the settings that the XMP profiles load aren't AMD friendly. This then causes a lot of extra headache for users to try to figure out what is going on.

I'm sorry, but you're talking out of your backside. There's absolutely no need to tweak for hours. Spend two minutes in the Ryzen DRAM calculator, note down the settings, enter them in the UEFI and you're most likely going to boot straight into Windows. You don't need to change most of the settings for that matter, as a lot of them have minimal impact. So please, don't tell porkies, as it's simply not true that it's hard to set up the memory without XMP on the 3000-series processors.

As for older chips, I haven't owned a 2000-series CPU, but my Ryzen 7 1700 didn't  work with XMP either, no matter what clock speed. It would happily run at 3000MHz once I set everything up manually though. So no, your 2933MHz theory is flawed as well, although I would agree as far as to say that it's the easiest speed to hit on older generations of Ryzen processors without any fuss.


----------



## Calvin292 (Sep 14, 2020)

@ruff0r so I was having no problems recently until I played warzone for about an hour, my pc crashed and it went into the blue screen with the "" I ran memtest86 for about 4 hours and I got 0 errors. Was it long enough or should I run it for longer? What else do you guys think could be causing the blue screen?

@TheLostSwede sorry to bother again but I used the ryzen dram calculator put the setting in and my windows wouldn't boot. Maybe didn't input everything properly but what I was curios was that I've seem build of the exact same pc I have atm and then they use the xmp profile and it seems to work fine however for some reason mine crashes and blue screens after about an hour of gaming. I also ran memtest86 for about 4 hours and got 0 errors. What else could be causing this?


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 14, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> The reasoning is VERY sound. As 99% of modules that don't work with XMP enabled on at least Ryzen 3000-series CPUs work just fine when the timings are set manually. Heck, my RAM runs at higher clocks and tighter timings without a hitch, whereas they won't even boot into Windows with XMP enabled.
> Memory settings are clearly different for Intel and AMD memory controllers, so the XMP settings are not playing nice with AMD memory controllers.
> 
> I NEVER said that the memory profile is pushed beyond what the memory controller can handle, please don't put words in my mouth.
> ...



Just because it works for you doesn't equate to it working for everyone.. I had an R7 2700 that worked perfectly fine using XPM (DOCP in Asus BIOS) if you choose memory that is tested to work on AMD at XMP settings you shouldn't have a problem, in the early days there were lots of Dimm sets that didn't work as they should because they were certified for Intel and not tested to work on AMD's ne RyZen Arch hence the problem getting them to run with XMP setting on RyZen.  Gskill were one brand that worked as it should as long as you got the right kit like this one *F4-3200C16D-16GTZRX which is designed to work with RyZen* and it looks like the OP just a has a CPU with a bung IMC or a kit not designed to work with RyZen CPU's very well


----------



## Calvin292 (Sep 14, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> Just because it works for you doesn't equate to it working for everyone.. I had an R7 2700 that worked perfectly fine using XPM (DOCP in Asus BIOS) if you choose memory that is tested to work on AMD at XMP settings you shouldn't have a problem, in the early days there were lots of Dimm sets that didn't work as they should because they were certified for Intel and not tested to work on AMD's ne RyZen Arch hence the problem getting them to run with XMP setting on RyZen.  Gskill were one brand that worked as it should as long as you got the right kit like this one *F4-3200C16D-16GTZRX which is designed to work with RyZen* and it looks like the OP just a has a CPU with a bung IMC or a kit not designed to work with RyZen CPU's very well


Is there any test I can run to determine if my IMC is faulty? My ram kit says its compatible with my Mobo, as it's listed in the website so im not sure if its that


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 14, 2020)

Calvin292 said:


> Is there any test I can run to determine if my IMC is faulty? My ram kit says its compatible with my Mobo, as it's listed in the website so im not sure if its that



Asrock state it depends on both Mobo and CPU they certify the mobo not the CPU you use I'd have to say though as you are having difficulties getting your dimms to run at the rated XMP profile speeds it's most likely the CPU's IMC (Internal memory Controller ) is weak you can try memtest64 found here https://www.techpowerup.com/memtest64/ while using the XMP profile and if starts showing errors it's one of two things bad ram or bad CPU IMC

Also can you please fill in your system specs on your profile page it makes it easier for us to help you if we don't have to keep referring to your first post all the time just to see what hardware you have


----------



## Calvin292 (Sep 14, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> Asrock state it depends on both Mobo and CPU they certify the mobo not the CPU you use I'd have to say though as you are having difficulties getting your dimms to run at the rated XMP profile speeds it's most likely the CPU's IMC (Internal memory Controller ) is weak you can try memtest64 found here https://www.techpowerup.com/memtest64/ while using the XMP profile and if starts showing errors it's one of two things bad ram or bad CPU IMC
> 
> Also can you please fill in your system specs on your profile page it makes it easier for us to help you if we don't have to keep referring to your first post all the time just to see what hardware you have


Absolutely, I've just filled in my system specs apologies for the inconvenience, yeah I'm running memtest64 at the moment and I have no errors at all did one earlier, ran for around 4 hours the one right now is close to 3 hours. If there's no error could it be something else? Or was the testing time not enough? I'd love to leave it running overnight however I don't know how to do that, when the test is finished it stops. Edit: completed memtest64 in 3:24 minutes. No errors


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 14, 2020)

then it's most likely not the Ram but a flaky IMC or something else altogether what sort of temps are you getting on that R5 2600 with the stock cooler


----------



## Calvin292 (Sep 15, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> then it's most likely not the Ram but a flaky IMC or something else altogether what sort of temps are you getting on that R5 2600 with the stock cooler


Idle Temps for my cpu and gpu are usually around the low to mid 40c°, played about 2 hours of Warzone today temps for gpu peaked at 62c° cpu temps at 67c°. Somehow I didn't get any blue screens or crashes this time. Last thing I did was change the UEFI setting to default, then loaded the xmp profile again, I also increased the fan speeds to 80%. Idk know if that did it but I'm going to keep on testing it, any thoughts?


----------



## Final_Fighter (Sep 15, 2020)

can you post a screenshot of your ram using Thaiphoon burner. just doownload the freeware type and post a screenshot.


----------



## Mikeaddy (Sep 15, 2020)

Try updating the bios


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 15, 2020)

Calvin292 said:


> any thoughts?


A small bump in the SoC voltage with the + offset may help stability if the integrated MC is weak.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 15, 2020)

Mikeaddy said:


> Try updating the bios



He's already using the latest BIOS version which is 4.30


----------

